# Be Quiet Dark 900 - Sicherung fliegt



## chris15326 (7. September 2016)

Guten Abend,
sowas wie eben ist mir noch nie passiert bei einem Gehäusewechsel in der Vergangenheit.

An meiner Hardware habe ich nicht das geringste verändert, alles was im alten Gehäuse war, wurde nur in das Dark Base 900 übertragen.

Netzteil ist wie gehabt ein Be Quiet Straight Power E8 550W.

Alles wie gesagt ins Gehäuse von dem ich begeistert war eingebaut. 
Netzstecker wieder eingesteckt und mit der Steckdose verbunden (der Netzteilschalter am Gehäuse und der vom eigentlichen Netzteil standen auf "aus", was mir die Sache noch viel unerklärlicher macht.) in dem Moment wo ich den Stecker in die Steckdose stecke, springt die Sicherung raus, es gibt am Rechner einen kleinen Knall und etwas schien für eine Sekunde nachdem das Licht im Zimmer aus war orange an der Netzsteckerbuchse vom Gehäuse zu leuchten (kann das sein?) und etwas Rauch stieg auf ... 
Der Geruchsquelle zufolge war das wohl die Netzsteckerbuchse vom Gehäuse (Ist aber nur eine Vermutung), welche man ja über ein im Gehäuse vorinstalliertes Verlängerungskabel nach innen mit dem dort eingebauten Netzteil verbinden muss. 

Woran kann das denn nur gelegen haben? 
Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich nun machen soll.


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2016)

Hat das Mainboard alle Abstandhalter richtig gesetzt bekomen?


----------



## drstoecker (7. September 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hat das Mainboard alle Abstandhalter richtig gesetzt bekomen?



Das dürfte aber nicht der Grund sein, normalerweise passiert da nix dh das System startet einfach nicht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. September 2016)

Guten Morgen chris15326,

das klingt aber nicht so toll 

Ich muss kurz nachfragen - Switch vom Gehäuse und vom Netzteil standen auf "0"?  Du hast dann den Stecker in die Steckdose gesteckt und es macht "peng"?

Wenn so gewesen, dann kann eigentlich nur ein kurzer in der Gehäuseblende ursächlich sein.  Schau Dir die Bauteile der Blende genau an, ob dort irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten (Kabelbruch, Einschnitte im Kabel o,ä.) zu erkennen sind. Evtl. auch mal dem Kaltegerätekabel einer genauen Inspektion unterziehen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, Du schickst mir bitte Deine Adresse per PN und ich lasse Dir eine neue Blende für das Gehäuse zukommen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2016)

chris15326 schrieb:


> Netzteil ist wie gehabt ein Be Quiet Straight Power E8 550W.



Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn?


----------



## chris15326 (7. September 2016)

Je, beide standen auf 0 als der Kurzschluss aufgetreten ist, habe dann eben alles ausgebaut und in das alte Gehäuse eingesetzt, hier funktioniert wieder alles wie gewohnt


----------



## keks4 (8. September 2016)

Das Klingt Fast als wäre die Erdung Falsch angeschlossen... (da wir in Europa Wechselstrom haben gibt es kein festes + oder - , da kann man eigentlich nix falsch anschließen ausser halt der Erdung)
Wird die Erdung dann mit Spannung belastet gibt es in etwa die von dir beschriebene Reaktion (muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass mir das selbst schon passiert ist als ich das Kabel einer alten Teichwasserpumpe verlängern wollte für unsere Kuh beregnungsanlage... die konnte man danach wegschmeissen...)


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2016)

Die Kuh ist gestorben?


----------



## keks4 (8. September 2016)

Nein nur die Pumpe 
Den Kühen geht es gut, wir haben die Pumpe zum Glück vor dem Benutzen noch getestet 

Ach ja, die einen können sich wohl nichts unter einer Kuh Beregnungsanlage vorstellen, hier die erklärung 
Den Kühen ist sehr schnell zu Heiss (die wohlfühltemperatur liegt von 10° an abwärts ) da kann man sich vorstellen was für eine Qual es für die Tiere im Sommer ist... um ihnen ein wenig zu helfen haben wir eine Art Sprinkleranlage im stall installiert, welche, natürlich mit Genehmigung der Gemeinde, aus dem Nebenan vorbeifliessenden Fluss mit Wasser versorgt wird (dafür die Pumpe, haben jetzt eine neue gekauft ) und die Düsen an der Decke erzeugen dann einen feinen Sprühnebel der die Kühe schön Kühl hält 
Also genau genommen WaKü für Kühe


----------



## bonbon2k (18. September 2016)

Hmm jetzt mache ich mir sorgen, wollte das Gehäuse wohl nächstes Jahr kaufen  Bitte gebt uns doch zumindest optional die Möglichkeit, das Netzteil direkt an die Gehäuserückwand zu montieren, dann braucht es auch keine zusätzlichen Schalter und Kabel mehr


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Bitte gebt uns doch zumindest optional die Möglichkeit, das Netzteil direkt an die Gehäuserückwand zu montieren, dann braucht es auch keine zusätzlichen Schalter und Kabel mehr



Wird nicht passieren.


----------

